# 1939 Pflueger "Captain"



## Sportfishin Steve (Apr 29, 2008)

8)

Anybody know what this reel might be worth?
1939 Model 4128 Pflueger "Captain" trolling reel. It's attached to a really old bamboo
"Wilson Troller" two piece rod.

See pics below [attachment=0:134qc2tc]Antiques 016.jpg[/attachment:134qc2tc]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a fair sized fly reel and rod collection (More reels than rods.) and happen to have that same reel. I think I paid around 30 bucks for it in good to excellent shape on ebay.

I've even fished it once on an old steel 5 pc. rod. It wasn't very easy! _(O)_

It's hard to say on the rod. I would watch ebay and see if one comes up for sale. It looks like it's in great shape, _probably_ worth at least a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Sportfishin Steve (Apr 29, 2008)

8)
Thanks for the comeback. Seems the rod might be worth more than the reel!!
I'm watching two of the reels on EBAY right now, so I'll goback in and check the rods also.

Thanks for the tip. :wink:


----------

